

July startup sprint - who's with me? - bjoerns

I&#x27;ve been working on my side project spreadgit.com for a month now and feel I need some company in order to get it out of the door by the end of July. Anyone else out there working on a project or idea or app or whatever with the goal of having a working product out by the end of July? Who&#x27;s with me?
======
bob_george33
I am up for this. I've been working on Admin Job Log
([http://www.adminjoblog.com](http://www.adminjoblog.com)) on and off for just
over a year now. Having someone else trying to get a product out would be
great motivation.

------
skram
Spreadgit.com looks awesome.

I'm working on a SaaS in the health vertical:
[http://www.checkqm.com](http://www.checkqm.com)

------
livestyle
Same here trying to launch a vertical ad network that should have shipped
already.

Also working on a two other smaller projects.

Thanks for the motivation!

------
joshux
I'm in! Currently taking a summer course while starting a startup. Social
motivation definitely helps.

------
delinquentme
shoot us a link to the feature / bug tracking!

